# java installieren

## latenitz

hallo Leute

ich wollte grad mit portage das paket sun-jdk installieren.

Ich bekomme aber die Meldung das es maskiert ist. Ich bin neu bei Gentoo und frage mich was ich nun tun soll?

Danke

----------

## Dr.Willy

1. Im richtlgen Forum nachfragen.

2. Welche Version versuchst du denn zu installieren?

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Portage & Programming to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## Josef.95

 *latenitz wrote:*   

> hallo Leute
> 
> ich wollte grad mit portage das paket sun-jdk installieren.
> 
> Ich bekomme aber die Meldung das es maskiert ist. Ich bin neu bei Gentoo und frage mich was ich nun tun soll?
> ...

 

Hallo

Es wäre hilfreich wenn du dein eingegebenen Befehl und deren Ausgabe mit posten würdest, bei deinen genannten Infos kann man nun eigentlich nur raten...

Ich vermute aber das es um die Lizenz geht?

wenn ja,

und du sie akzeptieren willst,

dann trage sie zb in folgende Datei ein (diese wirst du selbst erstellen müssen)

/etc/portage/package.license

```
dev-java/sun-jdk dlj-1.1
```

Aber solche Infos findet man auch sehr leicht, und vor allem schneller wenn man zunächst mal in den bekannten Suchmaschinen schaut,

zb hier (erster Eintrag)

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/amd64/201152

oder noch besser in der man Page

zb "man portage"

Viel Erfolg bei Gentoo..

----------

